# New to the site, 6 cats 4 stands



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey guys just wanted to say hello to everyone. Heres a few pics from the past two trips out. We made a total of 4 stands and managed to kill and film all 6 of these guys. Cat numbers 17 through 22 
















The cats have been really moving for us this year and I think we are going to have to start giving a few of them a free pass or two, lol


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Beautiful cats man! I'm gonna have to vote for NOT giving any free passes though.







Just don't send em into extinction!


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Man I am startn to feel a little guilty, lol. Yeah we are gona start lettin'em walk if they are either too small or dont get within 20 yds or so. There are 2 cats on the bottom pic that actually came to the call and showed up together. We have killed 2 cats on the same stand several times but never had 2 show up less than 10 feet apart and manage to get both of'em. It was incredible!!!


----------



## jeremy (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats man, Cats are very few and far between around my woods in ky. Good dog numbers though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Well done, when is the "film" comin out?


----------



## phil (Jan 28, 2010)

Excellent shooting. Which call worked best? No season in my back yard. Planning trip next month to catskills,very rare, but do have season.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome job on those cats, very Nice ! Is that the psycho tweety around your neck? Ive got one and it works like magic with the cats !! Also, is that the Burnham Brothers Compucaller III ? Never used one but heard many good things about them.


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I have some things to do this morning so I will answer your questions about noon or so. Thanks Chris


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, as far as any type of advertising or details about us or the video, that would be issues that would need to be talked about through the moderators of this site for various spamming reasons. I wish I could answer your question Duane @ ssu, but I dont want to step on anyones toes. Mabye in the near future we might be able to discuss these topics on the open forum.

Phil as far as the best calls, we have a ton of different hand calls that we use all the time. Probly the go to sounds on cats for an e-caller would undoubtably be the burnham brothers Cottentail Duet or the Yellowhammer Woodpecker. Bar none these 2 sounds are some of the best cat sounds ever played through a call for bobcat. We use alot of hand calls and the one call that that we'll use the most is a kerry Carver call " rabbid rabbit". All of Kerry's calls have an incredibly realistic sound and are super easy to blow for a long period of time. They are open reed calls with a huge variety of sounds that can be produced with very little effort which is a plus for me cause I tend to run out of breath pretty easily. Yes I do have a "tweety" on my lanyard but I have not been very impressed with this call at all. Sorry Rick! The call requires a ton of air to be blown through it to make the best sounds with it. After about 5 minutes worth of calling with it I am completely worn out. This isnt a call that can be used repeatedly all night without having a major headache. The call makes a nasty sound that sounds great when it is blown, but thats not the only aspect of a call that is important to me. Custom calls have custom sounds that are individual to each particular call. That is what I love so much about a custom call is that you will get an individual sound with each different call unlike having a call that sounds the same as all the other production calls that everyone else is using. As far as the to custom call makers I would reccomend they would have to be Carver calls, or a guy by the name of TJ Shockler. Check them out. Yes that is a compucallr III. I have had them all, and this is the most reliable call I have ever owned. Hope I have answered everyones questions. Chris


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

Chris,

You're free to discuss the details of your video. We're all in this together, and i'm sure the guys would love to know what's up with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Chris, thats "standup" of you to let him discuss his video.
Also "stand up" of him not to until he got the "OK".
"character is everything", and in a few days I'm seeing alot of it here.


----------



## phil (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## BarryMac67 (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice! Are you hunting public or private? Not asking not asking where, just for my own interest. I hunt both, in N.TX, W.TX.


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

All of our country is privately owned and has taken us around 15 years to aquire. We have hunted public land around here with very little success. There are good tracks of public hunting grounds, but they are typically huge areas like in New Mexico and places like that. Around here most of the public land is in smaller plost and get hammered by a lot of other hunters. Private land isnt easily aquired, however there is a major advantage to having confidence you are hunting unpressured coyotes. Anymore alot of our private land is being hunted by other guys and we have to constantly keep changing things up to get responses.


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

Great job man! Beautiful cats. Dont have many around here so never even got to see one. I know where there is two around and would love to get a chance to call there sometime. One guys i related to me so i might have a good chance at getting to hunt there.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

did any dogs come in when you called? how much do those pelts go for?


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

On the four stands we made, we had one coyote show up straight down wind and busted us. Around here the cat hides fully tanned are going for anywere from 75 to 120 bucks for a real good one. We were targeting cats and we werent let down by any means.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

no i would say i wouldn't feel let down a bit. very nice man. a lot of people are happy just to get a glimpse of em once in their life. i have never even seen one. we don't have em around here


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

I was watching Pred Nation and host Fred Eickler states that Bobcats are very tasty, have you ever tried cooking them? I hav'nt got one YET, but will try it, I also heard the Cougar is fine table fare.


----------



## DogCatcher (Feb 8, 2010)

congrats on the cats, dont think i saw 6 cats total last year in my area.


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol, I once asked a guy that same question and his response was pretty alarming if you ask me. He said and I quote " well its better than gar", lol. So to answer your question as to wether I have ever sat down to a meal of bobcat and taters, the answer is no. I think I will stick with a chicken fried steak and a baked potato!!! I sure as heck aint eat'n no gar eather!!!!!


----------



## mgmurri (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats Chris, That is awesome. I think that i might have had a cat come in on my last hunt, heard weird sounds, but never saw it. The sounds came directly from behind me and i had a magpie on top of the tree i was leaning in. Have you ever heard a cat make a sound, like your stomache is growling, kind of fluidy likealso? This is the sound I heard and have had a few people say they though Bobcat, what do you think???
Hope fully if you produce a video you let us all in on the release date and where to purchase it! Thanks and great job - mgmurri


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

I have heard sounds from bobcats only twice in my whole life and it was from two fighting both times.Other than that, I have never heard anything like you have described. I am sure they will make all kind of sounds, the question is how much they will make while coming to a call? I wish I had a better answer for you but thats the extent of cats being vocal for myself. As far as a video, you can check out my website at www.ultimatepredatortv.com. If you are into cats you wont be dissapointed. The first dvd has 15 total and the one we are currently working on has 20 to date. Check it out, thanks Chris.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

I have hunted TX a bunch, killed many shortails, as fun as they are to call, the fur price is way to cheap. I don't fault you at all for killing them.But here a good cat is only 350 this year, and a small cat is 200. When I tree A small cat I let them go because they are not worth enough.
I eat every lion I kill, but have never eaten a short tail.


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

"Only $ 350" ? If thats the case, I need to take a road trip. Is that a tanned value, skinned, mounted? Just curious cause for that price, I have about 10 in my deep freeze for sale rite now!! lol I have never in my life seen a non mounted cat go for that much around here. Heck if you can get 50 bucks for one un-skinned you are doing good. Usually we will just pile them up and sell them to the fur buyers when the prices are decent. Lately, the prices have been down everywere from what I have heard, whats so crazy about it is your impression of down is not even close to what our is, lol. By the way every cat in my freezer is for sale for 50 bucks, even the big ones.


----------

